# Robot Balancista - Self Balancing Robot



## totoxa (Mar 9, 2015)

Muchos de ustedes habrán ya visto este tipo de robot ya que abunda por internet.
Hace un tiempo me propuse construir uno por mi cuenta así que comencé a comprar los materiales y leer, hace aprox. un mes lo terminé y acá está el resultado






En internet hay mucha información y código sobre estos robots, sin embargo la mayoría de la información está en ingles (y lamentablemente aún no todos saben ingles) y creo que yo podría responder posibles dudas sobre este tema.

El código voy a hacerlo público pero tengo que limpiarlo y elegir una licencia, por ahora dejo la lista de materiales y algunos detalles:



ATmega1284p (programa cabe en otro micro más chico)
MPU6050 (sin uso de DMP)
Módulo L298N

Ruedas y motores (no olvidar esto, yo lo olvide..)
Módulo RF XL7105 (para control con joystick)
Módulo serial-bluetooth HC-05 (control con Android y programación)
6 Baterías ICR18650 de computador muerto (configuracion 3s2p)
Otros materiales de ferreteria
El ángulo de inclinación se obtiene usando los datos obtenidos del acelerómetro y giroscopio y pasando los datos por un filtro complementario, para controlar el ángulo de inclinación se utiliza un controlador PID.

Acá tengo info sobre este proyecto y otras cosas: http://www2.udec.cl/~fabianinostroza/proyectos.html

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Mar 9, 2015)

Querer ser técnico o trabajar en elctrónica, y no saber inglés no es algo compatible. Da gracias que la información esta en inglés, ya que imagina, ver puesto lo mismo en aleman, ruso, chino, japones, etc.
Examina los términos de la licencia GNU tal vez sirva a tus propòsitos


----------



## totoxa (Mar 9, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Querer ser técnico o trabajar en elctrónica, y no saber inglés no es algo compatible. Da gracias que la información esta en inglés, ya que imagina, ver puesto lo mismo en aleman, ruso, chino, japones, etc.
> Examina los términos de la licencia GNU tal vez sirva a tus propòsitos



No es que yo no sepa ingles...

Lo mas seguro es que use alguna GPL.


----------



## anderson torres (Mar 9, 2015)

Hola!
Interesante video! En la pagina de link, hay informacion sobre el modelo dinamico y tecnicas de control para este tipo de sistemas.
http://ctms.engin.umich.edu/CTMS/index.php?example=InvertedPendulum&section=SystemModeling
Por si alguien quiere saber mas!


----------

